# Abduction of 5 year old in Machynlleth



## ricbake (Oct 1, 2012)

There are lots of Re Tweets about a missing 5 year old girl last seen geting into a light coloured van at about 7:30 pm Machynlleth. Tweets come with a photo - ITV Wales have a brief report about it and it has now appeared on BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19795761


----------



## bendeus (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah, Jesus 

Hope to whatever non-existent entity that isn't policing our universe that she's found safe and well.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope she's found soon, safe and well.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 2, 2012)

Huge response from the local community last night - all over the news this morning - no sign of April Jones yet . . .


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 2, 2012)

Everything crossed, hope she is found ok.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

Thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...nes-kidnapped-in-machynlleth-mid-wales.299981


----------

